# Current trends: Cast Iron or Stainless Steel sink?



## Fat b (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm putting in a new sink and I was wondering what the benifits of each were. I was thinking of stainless but I go to the Home Improvement store and they have very few stainless and way more cast iron, fiberglass and stone. 

Is stainless out of style? What are they putting in more new homes now? 

Also, if I went with a white cast iron do I get a white faucet or a stainless faucet? I know it's personal opinion but since I really don't have an opinion I'd like to follow current trends.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

What kind of countertops do you have?
What color of appliances do you have?
Is it center island or along a wall?
Does your faucet mount to the sink, or on the countertop?
Are the cast iron ones you are looking at gaurenteed not to get marked up by metal pots and pans and silverware?



I personally like stainless, but then my perfect kitchen would like like a restaurants, floor drain included.....


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

The current "trend" is undermount sinks. They come in all the materials available. If you go stainless, get the 18 gauge with sound deadeners built in. Cast iron is very durable (and heavy). The coatings for the surface can be damaged by neglect. So can any other type sink. As stated, faucets types are personal preference. Many are installing the type that has a pull-out sprayer built into the spout. What you don't see, is the metal hose and counter-weight below the sink. My choice is the high arched spout which is ideal for filling tall pots. My advice is to buy a name-brand faucet. Moen has a lifetime guarantee on their better faucets. Point is, make sure you can get replacement parts if needed.


----------



## BILZ (May 4, 2007)

My vote is for stainless steel. I just think it is more attractive.


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

A drop in or rim mounted cast iron or stainless sink are pretty much a toss up as far as costs and looks go at the entry level price categories. Cast iron can chip and stainless can rust and scratch. Paying for a really high quality version of either one is going to reduce the odds of these problems. Buying the low budget ones are going to increase the odds of these problems. I'd figure on spending a minimum of $200 on either of these to ensure you're into something good.


----------

